# Low Count???



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Girls

Just wanted to start a new thread to see if anyone else is in the same situation.  You'll note from my signature that we are on the nhs waiting list for icsi.  My DH has had two SA results both at significantly low count - Dr Williamson didnt give me the exact volume, just said significantly low.  She put us on the list in May 10.  She also did say that we should keep trying as it might happen naturally  .  Well from we have been told we have both changed our diets, talking zinc and vitamins, excerise etc... to try to improve his count.  I have also bought OPKs, thermomiter etc.. just to make sure we are doing it at the right time...lol

I went to my docs today to ask if there was anything else we should be trying - he basically told me i was wasting my time and money with charting and stuff - its never going to happen, just wait til you get your offer for ivf - it was a bit of a kick in the teeth like cause ive always thought there was a bit of hope, even if it was only slim


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Babydreams dh and I are in the same boat. His early counts were around one or two mill and of those a very high % werent movin. At our second ec his count went up to 15 mill and we thought happy days thats just under whats considered low and we'd have a better chance at ttc naturally. Dr told us at review his motility was only 3% so dashed our wee hopes of that! But despite all that it does only take one so although chances are slim it could happen. A friend of mine got preg even though her dh was wearing raincoats - whatever swimmers escaped are bound to be small in number is my thinking ....


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Katie

I really dont get the whole % thing, she didnt go into specifics with us so im not sure about the motility etc...  I keep hearing it only takes one!  Just wish that one would move its frigging ass and reach my egg...lol.  

I suppose the way to looking at it is to just keep the head up and have fun trying!

So glad its Friday, let the weekend commence


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

I dont really get it either and I think there are %s for different things. Like dh could have good count but a very small % are mobile and therefore cant swim to the egg. Some might even swim in the opposite direction! 

Like you I keep hoping that 'the one' will find its way every month and have bought ovulation kits, made sure we timed it and all of that stuff. It clearly hasnt happened for us, and chances are that it wont, but imagine the feeling if it did. I'm holding onto that x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Me too  

Imagine the shock  

Well have a good weekend anyway Katie, speak soon x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Babydreams dont give up hope huni,  you never know what might happen. My hubby has low count and very poor motility, i have severe endo and we were told it would be extremely unlikely that we would ever conceive without help. We proved them all wrong when we conceived naturally in 2009, sadly it didnt last but after 4 years of ttc we had our first positive test. I was so shocked i stood and cried. The docs can be wrong so just keep trying until your turn comes round cos you never know, miracles can happen.  

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Emma

Its good to know that it can still happen, i wont give up hope.  Sorry about your m/c i do hope things work out for you too.  Everyone one on here is a great help


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey

When we first went to the docs to see re ttc and taking 2 long we both had tests done however when i had my rv appt with the doc in Causeway she said that i was fine but dh count was a bit lo however when he had id done in the rfc it was grand. Dr Mcmanus never mentioned anything at all.

Dont give up babydreams

Jillyhen x


----------



## grace02 (Jan 29, 2011)

My hubby had 2 tests done and both of then were at 4 million, doctor at RFC told us that it could still happen naturally. Im sure for egg collection in 9 days time so it will be interesting to see if the count has went up or down.


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Im never gonna give up hope, regardless of what my doc said, i'll still keep positive and even though the chances are very slim, there is still a chance - stranger things have happened!


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Babydreams my DH had 2 tests done through GP and both where considered low....the consultant at that time didnt think it was a problem as she said many men have fathered children with even lower counts.
I got my DH to take a vitamin supplement and a really high dose of Vitamin B12 (as recommended by Zita West). And by the time the RVH tested his count 4 mths later his count had almost trebled. This could of course, have been a coincidence as counts can go up and down naturally.


Keep the chin up and never give up hope. Docs can be wrong and sometimes like to give you the worst case scenario so as not to get our hopes up!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Confusedcarly

Im never giving up, good things happen to good people and i know someday i will have my little bundle of joy - good things come to those who wait!

Good luck with your op - i hope all goes well for you.


----------

